# Samsung Magician 3.2 released, Windows 8 ready. 830 and 840 owners.



## Phusius (Oct 23, 2012)

No link yet, but just load up your Samsung Magician software, and it will tell you there is an update to be had.  

I assume there is no need to update if your sticking with Windows 7, but I updated anyway, what the hell.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 23, 2012)

if u want a dl link it's here: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...023135054656/Samsung_Magician_v.3.2_Setup.exe

i just got it through update atm ^^


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2012)

Ill update later today 

I can't complain about Samsung and their ssds one bit, been pleased the whole. Like I just said in my pm Phus, can't wait to replace my 830s with 840 pros!


----------



## Model 12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone have trouble installing Magician on a 64-bit Win7 system?  I get an error message as follows; seems to be a WMI problem, based on my searches so far.

Runtimer Error (at 35:628):
SWbemServicesEx: Generic Failure

Samsung tech support was useless when I called them...

FIXED!  My Dell E6530 has two graphics adapters - Nvidia (default) and Intel.  Apparently the install program doesn't like the Nvidia adapter; running it with the Intel resolved the issue.


----------

